

Interview With Digg’s Kevin Rose: The State of The Union - Mistone
http://www.techcrunch.com/2009/04/20/interview-with-diggs-kevin-rose-the-state-of-the-union/?awesm=tcrn.ch_RJ&utm_medium=awesm-twitter&utm_content=techcrunch-autopost&utm_campaign=techcrunch&utm_source=direct-awesm

======
alexbeaudet
Even though Kevin Rose was pretty tight-lipped with respect to product, I
think it will be interesting to see Digg move in a different direction later
this year, with him hinting at an emphasis on real-time search. Whether or not
this is the future though, despite everyone swooning over Twitter, remains to
be seen. It makes me wonder whether the supposed importance of real-time
search will be a self-fulfilling prophecy (with these large companies jumping
on the bandwagon, and pushing it to mainstream importance) or if it will reach
that state in its own right.

On another note, I don't think Arrington's reference to Hacker News as a
competitor to Digg is particularly accurate, as they clearly have separate
goals. HN is trying to maintain what Digg wasn't able to - namely a civil,
intelligent community. Oddly enough, he preceded that topic by first
commenting that Digg has done a good job with trolling, and asking how they'll
combat it as they continue to grow. Seriously? Has he checked out the comments
on Digg lately?

